# sig 1911 45 target or 1911 45 platinum elite?



## strawboss (Feb 27, 2010)

I am going to buy a sig 45 for target and home defense. I am looking for opinions on which gun is better the 1911 target stainless or the 1911 platinum elite? any and all input is welcome


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

I guess that would be what you like the the best as for eye appeal. I have a 1911r carry in stainless.
It runs very well although because of it's width. there's not much choices for holsters. The rail has a
tendency to gouge as you put it into your holster,but the light rail is a nice feature.Having a light at the ready on the gun, there's no fumbling with a flashlight with your weak hand. Being that it's
stainless I don't worry about moisture that much. Sig's elite line nice looking,they did hit a homerun as far as looks. The only down side is the price, most 1911 manufacturers are out of touch with reality, but we still keep buying these over priced clunkers.:smt023


----------



## strawboss (Feb 27, 2010)

accuracy the same on both?


----------

